# anxiety disorder?



## Jimb (Jan 18, 2006)

When I talk in front of a small group of people I feel really nervous even in front of 2 people. I also get nervous when I talk to my boss who is a kind person. On any kind of interview I can get so nervous that I can just pass out. You can see it on my face and hear it from my voice. Is this called anxiety disorder?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Could be. YOu could go to a professional counselor for an assessment. Most people get nervous speaking in front of a group of people or giving a speech but it sounds like you get nervous with people you know even in a small group. You may have a type of anxiety called social anxiety.


----------

